# Test Drive Unlimited - Renninformationen fehlen auf der Karte



## cyco99 (25. Dezember 2008)

Die ganze Zeit lief TDU einwandfrei, jedoch fehlen neuerdings die Informationen zu den Rennen auf der Karte. Ich sehe beispielsweise nicht mehr, ob es sich um ein Rennen für A- oder C-Klasse Wagen handelt (die Informationskästen sind leer!). Fahre ich nun zu einem Rennen hin (oder über die Karte), kann ich mir nie sicher sein, ob ich das Rennen mit dem aktuellen Wagen fahren kann oder nicht.
Sinnvolles Spielen ist so leider nicht mehr möglich.
Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich es beheben?


----------



## boss3D (26. Dezember 2008)

Patch drauf?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## cyco99 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja, der Patch ist installiert (Version 1.66a) und das Spiel hat auch die ganze Zeit wunderbar funktioniert. Plötzlich sind die Infokästen leer! Ich werde das Spiel jetzt mal neu installieren und auch den Patch neu aufspielen. Hoffentlich bleibt mein Savegame erhalten.


----------



## boss3D (26. Dezember 2008)

cyco99 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt mein Savegame erhalten.


Einfach vorher sichern ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## cyco99 (26. Dezember 2008)

Leider hat auch die Neuinstallation nicht geholfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (26. Dezember 2008)

Mich stört das dank meinem 22 Zöller zwar nicht, aber andere User haben mit deinem riesen Screen vielleicht weniger Freude. Bitte auf 900 px Breite verkleinern ...  

@ Topic
- Hast du das Game auch nach der Neuinstallation gepatcht?
- aktueller Graka-Treiber drauf?
- alle SPs für dein OS drauf?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## cyco99 (27. Dezember 2008)

Den Patch habe ich nach der Neuinstallation ebenfalls neu aufgespielt, der aktuelle Catalyst 8.12 ist installiert und Windows XP ist mit Service Pack 3 auf dem neuesten Stand. Jetzt fällt mir wirklich nichts mehr ein.


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2008)

Starte das Game mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows 2000 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## cyco99 (27. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Jemand aus dem TDU Central Forum konnte mir weiterhelfen und das Problem beseitigen.
Die Lösung ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Das Problem liegt wie so oft beim User (in diesem Fall bei mir). In den Steuerungsoptionen hatte ich mir die Kartennavigation auf das Gamepad gelegt um gemütlich ohne Tastatur auf dem Fernseher zu spielen. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Sobald man in den Steuerungsoptionen die Kartennavigation auf die Tastatur legt, werden die Renninformationen wieder angezeigt und das Problem ist behoben.


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2008)

Zockst du etwa nicht mit Gamepad? Ist doch viel angenehmer, als mit Maus/Tastatur ... 

Freut mich jedenfalls, dass das Problem behoben werden konnte.

MfG, boss3D


----------

